# I have error freebsd to login



## Twain (Apr 26, 2019)

hello y try to login in my freebsd but when i put Login : as *"root"*and the passwd it says *" Login incorrect"* i try to change passwd by "single user" but after using */sbin/mount -u /* and then *"passwd"* its says me 
*#passwd* : who are you?
when i use *" Whoami"* its say 
i also try to use *fsck -y * and i get this erro 
*#fsck* "not found"






how can i solve please help me because i have importante source work there and i don`t wanna lost.


----------



## malavon (Apr 26, 2019)

Boot with a live CD or a USB stick. Mount your filesystem and first things first: copy your sensitive data to an external hard drive, a network drive or whatever works for you.
Then try to fix the issue you have. It looks like something really bad happened to your system. Ran an `rm -rf /[CMD] or something?`


----------



## Twain (Apr 26, 2019)

i didn't run any command yesterday soyoustart notify that i was reciving attack on this ips where i mount the machine ao then i restart it happen that

am begginer ao i don't know how to copy my source files on usb bcause the machine i have in Proxmox server not in local

i need is fix that issue and i don't know how to fix it i try a lot of guides to fix fsck and recovering passwd but still that error 


the error is i lost is username "root"


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 26, 2019)

Same suggestion here. Backup first. If you source work is that important you should have made a backup in the first place.


----------



## Twain (Apr 26, 2019)

i don't know how to backup a files from single user because i tryed and not work


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 26, 2019)

Twain said:


> i don't know how to backup a files from single user because i tryed and not work


Don't try. Boot a installation image (choose platform), in the “FreeBSD Installer” screen choose “Live CD”, mount a external (USB) drive, mount the partition where your source work is and copy to external drive.


----------



## Twain (Apr 26, 2019)

idk  anyway thnx i will work again on source


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 26, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> Don't try. Boot a installation image (choose platform), in the “FreeBSD Installer” screen choose “Live CD”, mount a external (USB) drive, mount the partition where your source work is and copy to external drive.


Sorry, I didn't catch your post #3.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 26, 2019)

UID 0 is toor .

You could try giving toor a password.
`#mount -ua /
#vipw`
at the end of the line set /bin/csh `toor:*:0:0:Bourn-again Superuser:/root:/bin/csh`
(to enter text in vipw press "i", after entering text press "esc", to leave vipw enter :wq. Take notice in single user mode us-keyboard layout is the default)
`#passwd`


----------



## Twain (Apr 27, 2019)

T-Daemon same error http://prntscr.com/nhfa4g


----------



## Twain (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Twain (Apr 27, 2019)

if you want T-Daemon  i can give u acess anydesk and check it by your self because am doing the comands like this #*FSCK -Y *its say fsck not found so am using like this */sbin/fsck -y /* and its workd


----------

